
Ask HN: Is it possible to embed micro nano GPS chip in currency? - hitr
In india Govt has announced new currency denominations of 500 &amp;2000 notes.According to rumours, which were circulating on WhatsApp even before the demonetisation announcement, the new notes would come with what is variously described as a &quot;micro nano GPS chip&quot;, which is supposed to be able to help track individual notes by way of satellite.as per this [1],it seems possible but not at large scale.I think this technology is not feasible 
[1]http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;technology-22369628
======
detaro
RFID might be useful for anti-counterfeiting or close-range detection, but the
maximum reading distance measures in tens of meters at the very best. And it's
easily shielded off with a metal case. Tracking bills from space is stuff from
bad spy movies.

